# Northern Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail Starting spring of 2013



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Hello Cat Fisherman In 2013 Jason & Charisse Stanfield will be holding 6-8 Catfish Tournaments here in northern Ohio, We are going to be paying 90% to the top 3 places, We hope to have the schedule finalized by the end of the month, If anybody has any suggestions or lakes they would like to see on the schedule please email us, we will take everything into consideration. Our goal is for N.O.C.T.T to be the biggest and the best tournament trail in Ohio, check out the website http://www.northernohiocatfishtournamenttrail.com or find us on facebook


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

theres gonna be so many to choose from this year lol. good luck jason.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm down for a couple Jason it's been awhile though, probably a lil rusty be nice to see the old gang again


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Man cant wait to get going again. Im sure Jason will put on a bang up show. See you in the spring.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

what happened to the twisted whiskerz tounament trail?

did nathan decide it was taking up to much time or what?


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

TW is still around and they have a tenative schedule up. Check out their web site.


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

We just decided to run a tournament trail and keep the tournaments more north.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

We will have the schedule up hopefully by the end of the week there is some old favorite lakes and some new places I have never seen a tournament on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Yessssss new lakes!!!!!! Glad to see that, im sure we will like some of the old favs as well. I think you will get a good following. Good lord knows Kev and I will be there.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool....look forward to fishing these

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

FISHIN216 it will be great to have you there. Now we just need spring to hurry up and get here.


----------

